# Guhdo router bits



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone heard of or used Guhdo router bits? It seems they are German made, not sure though. Just wondering the quality of them. Their TS blades look nifty, but looks aren't everything..


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy,
Ghudo is an industrial grade tool, marketing to manufacturing opps. I use them for our repetiitive opperations in our mfg. division and they perform great. A bit pricey for the hobiest but I give them a thumbs up if you want to pay the additianal price.
-Eloy


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Midtone said:


> Anyone heard of or used Guhdo router bits? It seems they are German made, not sure though. Just wondering the quality of them. Their TS blades look nifty, but looks aren't everything..


Hi n/a (Midtone)

As Eloy says, Guhdo are an industrial manufacturer - they don't sell bought-in stuff nor do they sell DIY-market stuff. A name to trust who also seem to manufacture (saw blades) for others

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guhdo GMAXX offers a very limited selection of router bits, saw blades and specialty tooling in the US. The bits and blades feature a proprietary coating. Pricing seems to be pretty competitive with other quality brands. I attached a copy of the catalog featuring blades and bits. Specialty tooling can be viewed on their site.


----------



## john86 (Jul 14, 2013)

Caution, do not be confused. It appears the guhdo gmaxx people are not affiliated with GUHDO, the company that has been around for many years selling top quality tooling to industry. From what i have heard, the new TCT routerbits are made by the same company that makes bits for Amana. It took me a whir to figure it out, but thats what I heard from my saw guy.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

OnTarget said:


> Caution, do not be confused. It appears the guhdo gmaxx people are not affiliated with GUHDO, the company that has been around for many years selling top quality tooling to industry. From what i have heard, the new TCT routerbits are made by the same company that makes bits for Amana. It took me a whir to figure it out, but thats what I heard from my saw guy.


Sounds like sour grapes from someone who doesn't want to compete!

TCT bits are China made, but not sure what that has to do with Guhdo/GMAXX

Guhdo | Homepage


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Funny. Both Gudho USA and Gudho-GMAXX say they are "in cooperation with GUHDO Werk GmbH in Germany": Guhdo GmbH Both operate as Gudho.

...and the Gudho-GMAXX catalog does have Gudho branded router bits. So where is the conspiracy? Am I missing something there?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many companies have products outsourced. The Guhdo GMAXX router bits are indeed built in Taiwan in the same factory that builds many name brands, each to the brands specifications. The proprietary coating is what makes the difference with Guhdo GMAXX router bits and saw blades. This is no deception; the products are 
Guhdo designs. TCT or Tungsten Carbide Tipped bits/blades are made world wide.


----------



## john86 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Guhdo routerbits*

The carbide tipped bits are not from the same company that has the industrial grade program. I called them and was told there is NO affiliation. They look strikingly similar to amana bits.


----------

